# Help, need instruction sheet.



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Help, need instruction sheet for Testors C-119G Boxcar.*

Hello everyone, I recently won a Testors 1/72 scale C-119G Flying Boxcar on evilbay, all contents were seal in a bag including decals but no instructions, the seller have no idea what happen to it. I was hopping if anybody could scan and email me a copy I wil greatly appretiate it :wave:

Thanks
Mike


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

If I can have your E-mail I got ya covered.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

taskmaster58 said:


> If I can have your E-mail I got ya covered.


Thanks, its [email protected].:thumbsup:


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll get them scanned to you tomorrow or the next day at the latest.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

They're on their way there (see what I did there) 
I hope they are what you want.
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

taskmaster58 said:


> They're on their way there (see what I did there)
> I hope they are what you want.
> Cheers
> Kevin


Sorry I never got them, not even in the junk mail. Can you try again please, my email address is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

OK I will try again, hopefully it will work this time.
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

My wife scanned it and sent it from her computer [email protected]


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

Got it, thanks :wave:


----------

